# English Premiere Football League Season 2004-05



## Neutral Singh (Aug 11, 2004)

The new season of English Premiere Football League is about to begin... Let us walk though out the season and see whose predictions are accurate... 

Well, I dont see many challengers to {censored}nal right know ? They should win this season again. What do you think... Thierry Henry is awesome !!


----------



## Maize (Jan 8, 2005)

Go Chelsea!


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 8, 2005)

Go the most disliked team! Haha, as you can tell I'm not a football fan :u):


----------

